# Claira's attitude?



## xiwishtoloveyou (Mar 22, 2011)

Recently, Claira got a little shaken up from a really loud radio shaking the walls, and she has been huffy, and has bitten me at least 12 times, and I just hold her, nothing else. The radio got turned on by a power surge, and it was so loud, and when I came in my room she was popping, and hissing, and I feel really bad. and I'm really worried if she stays huffy, I want my sweet baby back. This is so strange, and I don't know what to do. How can I get her to calm down?


----------



## CourtneyFaye (Jul 31, 2011)

I would think that just leaving her alone for awhile to calm down and hide would be a good idea


----------



## xiwishtoloveyou (Mar 22, 2011)

I guess, but i really don't her to be all mad, and stuff, and who hide? Me, or Claira? :lol:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Is she eating,pooping,drinking water and running on her wheel? Keep a close eye on her it could just be from the storm and loud music, esp. if it was hip hop lol or it could possibly be health related.


----------



## xiwishtoloveyou (Mar 22, 2011)

She is eating, and I think she drinks water.. I hope she does. And she runs every night, she loves her wheel! And it was classic rock, so it wasn't any of that rap garbage (No offense, to anyone that likes it. ) :lol: . What could it be? Thanks for commenting Larry! I'm really nervous, she is still quilling, and she had a soak on monday, and she just sat in the bath water, and didn't move for a bit, she was just standing there, like she wasn't pooping, or anything, just chilling out. But I hope she is okay.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Ah quilling too, it's probably just a combo of those things. Imagine all those sharp quills trying to poke out your skin, would make anyone grumpy and a bad storm with good ole rock and roll a blastin to boot, poor baby.


----------



## xiwishtoloveyou (Mar 22, 2011)

I hope it's just quilling, and it goes by fast she's been quilling since she came home! She is funny though. She let's me touch her feet, but now right now. So she needs a mani, and a pedi. And yes, she does like music though. She has her own playlist while I'm at school. Chanting monks, and coffee house music, and the other night, I swear she was meditating. But I hope she is okay. Do people use sirenges (With no needle) to give water to their hedgies? Claira would hate me forever if I did that to her.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

You are thinking of oral syringes, and people do use them to feed and hydrate sick hedgies. You can pick some up at a pharmacy. Lots of places will give you a couple for free since they sell for like 10 cents a piece. These are good things to have in your hedgehog emergency kit.  

It sounds like she is probably fine, but keep an eye on her water intake. Wheeling, eating and pooping are easy to monitor (usually), but water intake is a bit more difficult. You can try marking her water bowl at a certain spot and filling it to that mark and checking in the morning to see if the water level has dropped.

Hope her quilling finishes up soon! Poor baby


----------



## xiwishtoloveyou (Mar 22, 2011)

She didn't run last night :? .. At all. I even cleaned her cage, switched her fleece, and everything. I also put a little vegetable oil on her wheel last night (It was squeeking, i put some on the nuts, and whatever those things are called, Lol. ) and she was licking it.. weird. She did drink water, and I heard her eat. I got to clip her nails, but it wasn't easy.



hanhan27 said:


> You are thinking of oral syringes, and people do use them to feed and hydrate sick hedgies. You can pick some up at a pharmacy. Lots of places will give you a couple for free since they sell for like 10 cents a piece. These are good things to have in your hedgehog emergency kit.
> 
> It sounds like she is probably fine, but keep an eye on her water intake. Wheeling, eating and pooping are easy to monitor (usually), but water intake is a bit more difficult. You can try marking her water bowl at a certain spot and filling it to that mark and checking in the morning to see if the water level has dropped.
> 
> Hope her quilling finishes up soon! Poor baby


Okay, I'll have to get some, she has her own kit, but doesn't have syringes in it. Thanks!

I hope quilling goes by quickly too /:


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I'd give her a few more days and see if she settles down. The radio probably scared her and if it was on for any length of time she may need a few days. 

It may also be quilling grumpys. They don't always get grumpy immediately when they start to quill. She's also heading into puberty which can make some of them grumpy and upset. 

As long as she is eating and drinking, I'd keep things calm for her over the next few days and see if she calms down.


----------



## xiwishtoloveyou (Mar 22, 2011)

Nancy said:


> I'd give her a few more days and see if she settles down. The radio probably scared her and if it was on for any length of time she may need a few days.
> 
> It may also be quilling grumpys. They don't always get grumpy immediately when they start to quill. She's also heading into puberty which can make some of them grumpy and upset.
> 
> As long as she is eating and drinking, I'd keep things calm for her over the next few days and see if she calms down.


Thanks Nancy, that makes me feel better. And what is puberty for a hedgehog? :shock:


----------

